# Ngrc 2019?



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Was a site selected for the 2019 National Garden Railroad Convention?

"Enquiring minds want to know.

Bill


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't been able to find anything on it, I'm surprised no selection has been made. Its possible no one has yet made a bid for it, but being 3 years away I would think they would need to start planning now

edit: There is a reference on the NGRC 2016 site that Portland put in a bid for 2019


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I also heard at the convention that Portland wants it.


----------



## WillemD (Jul 23, 2015)

According to NGRC's Facebook page on 10 July:



> At the NGRC Banquet last night, the RCGRS from Portland put in a bid for the 2019 Convention- and were unanimously accepted!


Source: https://www.facebook.com/NGRC2016/posts/1196481493773087


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you.

Bill


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes Portland ask for it and GOT IT
Dennis


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

So, there is GRRers in Portland???? LOL


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
The Rose City club has been around for a long time. I have visited some really nice layouts in the area.


----------



## Mikie (Nov 7, 2013)

I hope Paul Burch's railroad is on the convention layout tour. I'll even drive over to the next state to see those SP diesels in person! :>)


----------



## RShilling (Jul 6, 2016)

Check out some of the Rose City Garden Railway Society club layouts here:http://www.rcgrs.com/ The Photo Gallery has photos from several railways.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Mikie,
Just noticed your post. I won't be on the tour as far as I know, but you are certainly welcome to visit anytime.


----------



## Mikie (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank you, Paul. I'm in the Bay Area, but if I ever get up that way, I'd sure like to stop by.


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Which Portland? Portland, Maine or Portland, Oregon?


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Pete Chimney said:


> Which Portland? Portland, Maine or Portland, Oregon?


Portland, Oregon.... Looks like it will be held September 6 -9, 2019. Double Tree Hotel is the Host Hotel.

Russ Miller
NGRC 2016 Chairman


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Just saw this post. Yes, Portland, Oregon. The Rose City Garden Railway Society (rcgrs.com) has been around for years. Over 100 members, most fairly active. Lots of really great layouts. The club hosts a big layout tour each year with around 25 layouts open. Typically get over 500 visitors to each layout. Very popular. Several social activities each month.
Make plans now to attend the convention in 2019.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

The NGRC2019 Portland, OR booth will be next to the NGRC2018 Atlanta booth in Tulsa NRGC2017. Please stop by and check it out.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
While in Tulsa, check out 2018 booth for Atlanta and the 2019 booth for Portland. I'm helping with the Atlanta convention (although I did not make it to Tulsa) and we have some great train rides, ice cream social, and BBQ planned. Portland has a great web page and looks like they have some big plans as well. While in Tulsa, make plans for 2018 & 2019!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Russell Miller said:


> Portland, Oregon.... Looks like it will be held September 6 -9, 2019. Double Tree Hotel is the Host Hotel.
> 
> Russ Miller
> NGRC 2016 Chairman


According to the GR mag it states Sep 4 to 8 2019 Later RJD


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

September 4-8, 2019. We will have pre-convention tours in Southern Oregon on Tuesday and post convention tours in the Puget Sound area. So far about 32 layouts open during the convention. Also, operation sessions, in-depth construction clinics, and, of course, don't forget about riding behind SP 4449 to the BBQ. There will only be 800 tickets for the BBQ, and we anticipating them going very fast. Registration for what is looking like the last National Garden Railway Convention opens September 2018. Mark your calendars.


----------

